# FG call to ban Budget Day



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (3 Feb 2004)

Do most other countries have an annual budget day? Or do some use alternative approaches to budget planning? Do any countries use anything like a public company's quarterly review approach? Is there a modern equivalent of Stalin's five year plans?


----------



## daltonr (16 Feb 2004)

It's a good idea.
I look forward to FG implementing the idea next time they're in office.  Let's not just have imagination in opposition.

-Rd


----------

